# ?'s about foil-faced "bubble wrap" insulation



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Why board and batten?
Your trying to tighten up the building envelope, then add a form of siding that will have gaps across the whole wall on the outside.
It also will be far more manitaince then other options.

I'd skip the bubble wrap under the siding. And in fact the foam also.
Your going to end up with several layers of vaper barrier.
Just add some Tyvek house wrap.


----------



## badger73 (Jun 25, 2012)

Two reasons for the board and batten: part of the cabin is already done in it, and I like the rustic look. The cabin is deep in the woods, 1 1/2 miles off the paved road. It just seems out of place to put vinyl siding on it.

I freely admit I don't know much about the subject, but I thought Tyvek was just a vapor barrier. Would it do anything to improve the R-value?


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Welcome to the forums!

Where are you located? *

If* in a heating climate, the paper-faced batt insulation is variable perms, exactly what you want on the inside (though it can be omitted when using foam board, if thick enough); http://www.buildingscience.com/documents/reports/rr-0004-air-barriers-vs-vapor-barriers

Most the housewraps are vapor permeable to different degrees. They let moisture through, and if sealed= stop air flow. The radiant foil bubble wrap is not effective without a 3/4" air space next to it. I'd pass on it and use the foamboard to stop the thermal bridging and keep the cavity warm to deter condensation; http://www.greenbuildingadvisor.com/blogs/dept/musings/are-dew-point-calculations-really-necessary

Don't believe everything you hear: http://www.energyvanguard.com/blog-...bble-Wrap-Sham-Understanding-Radiant-Barriers

And: http://www.healthyheating.com/Page 55/Page_55_o_bldg_sys.htm#MNEC
You will reap more with better insulation, air seal the walls/ceiling/floor, and ADA the drywall: http://www.buildingscience.com/documents/information-sheets/air-barriers-airtight-drywall-approach/

Have you looked at "rain-screens"? http://www.nchh.org/Portals/0/Contents/Article0440.pdf

Gary


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Gary hit the nail on the head.

Most of the recommended uses of radiant barriers are over-hyped and under performing. Those facts combined with a potential vapor trap that improper installation creates are a potential disaster.


----------



## badger73 (Jun 25, 2012)

The cabin is located near Coudersport, PA. I'm getting ready for work now and don't have time to check out all the links you sent, but I'll definitely give them a close look when I get home. Thanks for your reply!

Bob


----------

